# Barbados vs Windjammer Landing 3025 On hold-help



## pcgirl54 (Jan 15, 2009)

1 bd for June on hold for WJL.  I am seeing $700 for airfare from Boston is this high or average? American has better flights than Delta?
Do we have to rent a car? Is it easy to get around. Is it a safe place or crime ridden like some other islands?

What advice can you give me about enough things to do and is the beach really nice(vip) or just ok.

We love the beach and love to sightsee. Read in a few reviews that it is tough to get to from the airport and not being AI we would need groceries.

If you had to pick one island would you pick from St Lucia or Barbados and why?.

Thank You


----------



## riverside (Jan 15, 2009)

They are so different they are hard to compare.  St. Lucia is our favorite island because of the tropical beauty.  We've never had any problems with crime or feeling unsafe and we've been there 4 times.  We've never rented a car but instead have taken tours with Windjammer Landing.  Beaches are black sand so not the beautiful white you see in pictures of the Caribbean.  There's a lot to do on the island and would be more of an adventure type of vacation for us.  (ziplining, riding horses on the beach, swimming in waterfalls, etc)  If you really want to cook, have the taxi driver stop at a grocery store on the way to the resort.  It is best to fly into Vigie airport and take a taxi from there if that's an option.  $700 would be a good price from Detroit, but not sure from your area.  

Barbados is very beautiful also.  We rented a car there and it was easy to get around.  Lots of good places to eat in the St. Lawrence Gap area which is where we stayed.  (Divi Southwinds)  The beaches there are beautiful white sand.  Good snorkeling and we drove all over the island.  If you go, I would recommend a day sailing trip on Cool Runnings.  One of the best tours we've ever taken.  

You can't go wrong with either location.


----------



## Larry (Jan 16, 2009)

riverside said:


> They are so different they are hard to compare.  St. Lucia is our favorite island because of the tropical beauty.  We've never had any problems with crime or feeling unsafe and we've been there 4 times.  We've never rented a car but instead have taken tours with Windjammer Landing.  Beaches are black sand so not the beautiful white you see in pictures of the Caribbean.  There's a lot to do on the island and would be more of an adventure type of vacation for us.  (ziplining, riding horses on the beach, swimming in waterfalls, etc)  If you really want to cook, have the taxi driver stop at a grocery store on the way to the resort.  It is best to fly into Vigie airport and take a taxi from there if that's an option.  $700 would be a good price from Detroit, but not sure from your area.
> 
> Barbados is very beautiful also.  We rented a car there and it was easy to get around.  Lots of good places to eat in the St. Lawrence Gap area which is where we stayed.  (Divi Southwinds)  The beaches there are beautiful white sand.  Good snorkeling and we drove all over the island.  If you go, I would recommend a day sailing trip on Cool Runnings.  One of the best tours we've ever taken.
> 
> You can't go wrong with either location.



Completely agree about St. Lucia but we can't compare since we have never been to Barbados. Loved St. Lucia and Widjammer and I just wrote a review so check it out. Didn't rent a car and wouldn't want one. Restaurants at resort were good plus we had breakfast every morning in the villa overlooking views to die for.


----------



## RIMike (Jan 20, 2009)

*Depends on what you like in a Tropical Island*



Larry said:


> Completely agree about St. Lucia but we can't compare since we have never been to Barbados. Loved St. Lucia and Widjammer and I just wrote a review so check it out. Didn't rent a car and wouldn't want one. Restaurants at resort were good plus we had breakfast every morning in the villa overlooking views to die for.




I have been to Barbados, but not St Lucia (which I really want to do), but Barbados is a beautiful and interesting, DEVELOPED Island.  Much of the coast is rocky, high cliffs.  It is by the way, the farthest out in the Ocean compared to the other islands. It was the first one settled. It has a great deal of history. If you enjoy history, then Barbados is a great choice. It has many historical Churches, and Antebellum homes.  The water is beautiful and there are a lot of artists there.  It is from the British Tradition, a very proud island.

In contrast, from what I know from research St Lucia is more under developed, high mountains (Barbados is mostly flat) with rainforests. It also has beautiful beaches, but only a few high quality resorts. It is more untouched as of yet.


----------



## Babs from UK (Feb 3, 2009)

*Windjammer Landing and St Lucia*

Well I vote for St Lucia! Do your grocery shopping at Super J's supermarket in Gablewoods Mall which is about 10 minutes drive from Windjammer. Ask your taxi driver to stop there and stock up. We always have breakfast on the balcony of our villa and the view is wonderful. The food at WJ is good at the moment but a bit expensive. We usually eat at Jammers restaurant at WJ at lunchtime and then eat out in the evening.

St Lucia has quite a lot to do and the scenery is breathtaking. If you fancy trying diving, EAst Caribbean Diving, at Windjammer are good and I got my Advanced Open Water with them recently. 

I admit that I have never stayed in Barbados but it is too built-up for me and I love the hilly scenery of St Lucia. JIMHO of course


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 4, 2009)

*WJ rocks!*

We go to Wj every year from Canada the flights have really come down in price.
We take the helicopter from the big airport to the little one which is only 15 min. from resort otherwise its a 1 and half hr. car ride.
We rent a car which is pricey.
We cook breckie and eat lunch sometimes at the resort beach and have never eaten dinner there ever.
10 min.'s away is Rodney bay where our favorite restaurant is Spinackers. Its beach front bliss with the bigest coconut shrimp and lobster you've ever seen!!
My husband loves the hilley, mountainousness?? of it. It's quite safe in the north end, friendley people all around but as anywhere you never should go off the beaten path (like that stupid model did).
Oh yah, we're going to Barbados...the crane in march so I don't know about that yet. Hubby's been and loves st lucia better


----------



## alanmj (Feb 6, 2009)

We've been to both quite a few times. Much prefer St. Lucia, for many of the reasons given above, to the extent that we have now purchased at WJL. WJL is a real resort with activities and esp. free water sports. You didn't say which resort in Barbados, but the Crane is beautiful and a good comparator to WJL. Even so we still prefer WJL.

The only problem with WJL is getting around. You really do need to rent a car, but it's expensive - more expensive than Barbados. I don't mind at all some of the issues that others have mentioned in the past when talking of St. Lucia, as I've driven all over the world and find St. Lucia really easy to drive in. Barbados is though very easy to drive in - the drivers are all very considerate and drive at a Caribbean pace. 

So - do you want manicured or authentic? Do you want agricultural or mountainous? Your choice.

Alan


----------

